

Google: We're Not Creepy Enough to Recognize Your Face - emwa
http://techland.time.com/2011/05/19/google-we%E2%80%99re-not-creepy-enough-to-recognize-your-face/

======
faitswulff
Except that they already do with Picasa Web Albums.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
That was what I was thinking. Doesn't Picasa do this?

